

Susan Crawford on Why U.S. Internet Access is Slow, Costly, and Unfair - kmfrk
http://vimeo.com/59236702

======
kmfrk
Video website: [http://billmoyers.com/segment/susan-crawford-on-why-u-s-
inte...](http://billmoyers.com/segment/susan-crawford-on-why-u-s-internet-
access-is-slow-costly-and-unfair/).

The link uses a YouTube video that's been made private, from what I can tell.
Hence the Vimeo link.

